# Soil Savvy Out of Business?



## sean_h (Jan 31, 2020)

Been hearing lots of people are waiting for months to get their test results... still don't have them. Also heard their phone number isn't picking up anymore...

Is Soil Savvy out of business??


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

Wonder if the company will respond?

https://www.mysoilsavvy.com/contact


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

I have been waiting a month to get my results back. Tried the contact form several days ago with no response yet.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

So I reached out via amazon instead of their website and they sent me this message,

"...We do apologize for the delay in getting you your report. We have a couple events that have caused our small business to get back logged. We are trying very hard to get back up and going and getting all the reports out that have been back logged. We thank you for your interest in our product and do apologize for the delay as we have been in business 5 years and have never had these issues before. We ask if you can be patient with us just a little while more until we get caught up."


----------



## tommyboy (Aug 20, 2019)

I gave up waiting. Gave them 1 star at Amazon and filed a complaint with the BBB.


----------

